# Meshuggah - Bleed Cover



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2008)

So who is going to be the first one to have balls big enough to do it on guitar?

Personally ive been practicing these riffs just to build my tolerance level up but i can play most of the riffs perfectly fine. The only problems is doing them all without stopping lol. Shit is ridiculous

Here is a somewhat accurate tab

Bleed Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Meshuggah @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

for Guitar Pro


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2008)

I dont have access to a video camera any more. I havent tabbed the solo either.

But I really think anyone can play it if they get in to shape, the riffs arent particularly complicated except for the 5-3-1-3-5 one and the 'regurgitation' riff, I hated that one and I still screw it up if Im not thinking very hard.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've been wondering this to, everyone talks about how hard this is on drums, and yet theres 100 drum covers on youtube. People still arn't that amazed with the guitaring on this and I still say its the most difficult right hand song ever 



Tiger said:


> I dont have access to a video camera any more. I havent tabbed the solo either.
> 
> But I really think anyone can play it if they get in to shape, the riffs arent particularly complicated except for the 5-3-1-3-5 one and the 'regurgitation' riff, I hated that one and I still screw it up if Im not thinking very hard.



Its easy to say you just need to get your hand into shape, but you could say that about anything. I could play the solo to erotomania if I just got my hand into shape. The whole esence of the song is the right hand, without it the song is nothing, therefor its an increadibly hard song.


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 17, 2008)

Tiger said:


> I dont have access to a video camera any more. I havent tabbed the solo either.
> 
> But I really think anyone can play it if they get in to shape, the riffs arent particularly complicated except for the 5-3-1-3-5 one and the 'regurgitation' riff, I hated that one and I still screw it up if Im not thinking very hard.



oh the riffs are very easy its just the right hand that kills. If you dont have the right technique for it, you wont last too long


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 17, 2008)

I will start learning the whole thing this evening.


The riffs are easy, the hard part is staying consistent throughout. 

A very good endurance workout!

I will video it when I can play the whole thing. 

Who knows when that will be.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 17, 2008)

I still think its funny that when this first came out noone even noticed the rediculousness of the guitars. People are so used to hearing that galloping style at high tempos that most people didn't even give the guitaring a second thought, I barely did at first either. I was just like oh yeah, fast galloping sick... no problem. Then I tryed to play to the song and I was like holy shit that sounds alot more managable than it actually is.

It kinda came out of nowhere, I always knew those dude had good right hands. But it went from having good right hands to.... we just wrote the most challanging song ever writen for the right hand. Endurance-wise (7+ minutes of this shit almost without a pause) and pure speed-wise (32nds at 115bpm or 16ths at 230bpm).

I'm talking about strictly right hand gallopy rhythm shit here obviously.

I'm still waiting for someone to show me a song that has faster galloping than this.

 Meshuggah


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> Its easy to say you just need to get your hand into shape, but you could say that about anything. I could play the solo to erotomania if I just got my hand into shape. The whole esence of the song is the right hand, without it the song is nothing, therefor its an increadibly hard song.



It is very easy to say that you just need to get your right hand in to shape to play Bleed. Because you do. Im not sure what your disagreement is there, or I misunderstand where you are coming from.


----------



## Scarpie (Jun 17, 2008)

well whoever covers i think it's safe to say this is the hardest meshuggah song to play. even meshuggah cut the song short live. they end the song right before the lil acoustic pause. 

it's my favorite song on the cd so i would love to cover it, BUT i have nothing to record with. i guess i can keep practicing it in the mean time, no meshuggah song gave me this much trouble from a physical aspect. other tunes were challenging on the mathematical and rhythmic sense, but bleed physically hurts hahahah


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 17, 2008)

Tiger said:


> It is very easy to say that you just need to get your right hand in to shape to play Bleed. Because you do. Im not sure what your disagreement is there, or I misunderstand where you are coming from.



I'm just saying your making it sound alot easier than it is, achieving that kind of speed and endurance isn't something "anyone" can do with a bit of practice, or someone would have done it by now. I could put less time in and be able to play Necrophagist solos before I would be able to play this song. And thats without needing to get your head around the rhythms, which can still be a bit challanging in parts of this song, and which alot of people wont alreaddy have a grasp on either.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 17, 2008)

neon_black88 said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to show me a song that has faster galloping than this.



I think maybe the triplets in Hideously Disembodied by Defeated Sanity...I need to check the tab though.

And I am in no way taking away from this song either. I knew it was godly the moment I heard it.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2008)

Scarpie said:


> well whoever covers i think it's safe to say this is the hardest meshuggah song to play. even meshuggah cut the song short live. they end the song right before the lil acoustic pause.



No certainly not, "I" has much more intensive sections than Bleed and was way harder to learn. Even parts of Catch 33 took more effort than Bleed to learn, I think that maybe its being blown out of proportion.



neon_black88 said:


> I'm just saying your making it sound alot easier than it is, achieving that kind of speed and endurance isn't something "anyone" can do with a bit of practice, or someone would have done it by now. I could put less time in and be able to play Necrophagist solos before I would be able to play this song. And thats without needing to get your head around the rhythms, which can still be a bit challanging in parts of this song, and which alot of people wont alreaddy have a grasp on either.



I understand that it would take most players a lot of effort and I definitely had to give it a week or two of 'exercise' to get in shape, but its really a lot of right hand wanking with rhythms that are pretty simple by Mesh standards. Its _fast_, absolutely, but very simple. I'd be really terrified if I was a drummer, but I dont feel that the guitar parts are overly challenging. It depends on your frame of reference, I suppose?

But I encourage everyone to give it a go because I still believe that with a bit of effort everyone can do it.


----------

